# Any old school Alpine Gurus out there?



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

In the early 90s, Alpine had a component set made by Dynaudio (midbass was identical to a 7" Dynaudio). I have the midbass and tweeter of that set. My question is: Was there a specific passive crossover made for that set? If so, anyone have one? Or am I going to have to see Solen and get a set made.
Thanks


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

pics?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I think the set was the Alpine 6062 or something like that


----------



## SuprAlpinefanatic (Oct 31, 2010)

ravemeister said:


> In the early 90s, Alpine had a component set made by Dynaudio (midbass was identical to a 7" Dynaudio). I have the midbass and tweeter of that set. My question is: Was there a specific passive crossover made for that set? If so, anyone have one? Or am I going to have to see Solen and get a set made.
> Thanks


I believe there was, and I actually have a pair of Solen xovers here somewhere. Nice driver that 6062. I had 6061's, 6051's, 6562's, 6254's, 6190's, in all kinds of setups running SQ back in the late 80's and early 90's.


----------



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

Let me know if you want to sell them, I might be interested. I'm kinda broke at the moment but who knows.....


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

The Dyns are normally crossed at 2500Hz IIRC, may have been different in this set. Go active and have a play with freqs-better solution in car.


----------

